Ask HN: How was your experience converting money when you travel? - shinamee
======
blunte
Your question is imprecise in that money conversion experiences will vary
greatly depending on where in the world you are. Some will be reliable and
trustworthy, and others could be very risky (to you).

As GFK mentioned, an ATM is the way to go if it's an option. Then at least
it's just your bank potentially screwing you. And if you are converting
western money to cheap third world money, you probably don't care about losing
10% instead of 3%.

My recommendation: if there's no obvious ATM option, go to the best looking
money exchange office you can find. Then transfer enough to get you through a
day or two. And during that day or two, do whatever (internet) research you
can to find out the best local options.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Just go to an atm.

------
mosuk
Revolut is pretty good at this, you can convert money in-app at pretty good
rates (similar to what you would find on Google). You also get a Mastercard
and everything.

------
eecks
Most of the time I used either a Mastercard or a Visa debit card and used
ATMs.

The only exception was Argentina.

------
f311a
Nothing to worry about.

Just take both mc and visa cards.

~~~
blunte
There are definitely places that people willingly travel to that do not accept
MC or Visa.

